# Rattlesnake VS Boy Scout...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A 13 year old boy scout was bitten by a rattlesnake while hiking in the Superstition Mountains. He was hiking at night with other scouts when he was bitten, they were 8 miles back in the Superstitions, and it took 5 hrs. for the emergency helicopter to get him. ( there's no cell phone service out there) He has been in and out of the hospital for three weeks. It took 30 vials of anti-venom to save his life. I am not sure how much a vial cost but I am thinking $2500 or more... the avg. dose is 10 vials.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm glad he made it but would question the leadership of the scouts on that night.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1......Is there a get bitten by a poisonous snake merit badge ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've hiked those mountains and I wouldn't do it in the dark, so why promote such activity with youngsters?

I'm sure the scoutmaster is wondering what possessed him to lead his troops into unwarranted danger. Heck, just tripping on a rock and falling into a barrel cactus or jumping cholla will ruin your fun for a long time.

Because of the costs of storing, preparing and administering anti-venom, some hospitals charge about $20,000 for one vial of CroFab manufactured by BTG International.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If the rattlesnake doesn't kill you, the hospital bill sure will.


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Carrying a spot messenger sure would have helped in that situation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Snake boots! and max firepower! I don't hunt the desert without them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> Tanque Xing (6).jpg
> Snake boots! and max firepower! I don't hunt the desert without them.


 damn JTK you have your own personal photographer? You should let me put some spray paint on that weapon...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure, Eric, but aren't you the one who put a dab of camo makeup on the man?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Just to clarify some rumors going around the PT site. No, I have not been bitten by a rattler since getting the snake boots. No, I don't use camo paint on my face. I used to, but the folks at the cafe thought I was weird. No, I don't have my own photographer. I have to do all this myself. I wish I did have one, though. I haven't shown my face on this page for years now. The reason being that I, at times, sell photo's and should someone buy a photo that I have posted here, then they own the copyrights. Said photo legally could not be sold. So I change the photo's that I use here, by removing the face through photo-shop, first. Does that make sense? But, I know what you have all been thinking. He must be some kinda ugly, to have to remove his face from that photo, right! Not really, you may have seen it in magazines.

View attachment 12085


Or not!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one JT.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LoL JTK...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

yep, the coyote's face looks much nicer


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Good deal he scout is ok! After reading this thread I made a note to self: "Don't get bitten by a poisonous snake." Those prices are ridiculous! Worth your life, but ridiculous!


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

I bought the turtleskin Gators and watched all the videos of snakes trying to bite balloons through them but thankfully I haven't "tried them out" anyone else have much experience with these? Their comfortable as all heck but a lot of good that does if they don't work.

Brett C. 
IronworksTactical.com - owner


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought some from Cablea's for use on a hunt with AZ Predator but didn't "try them out", either. Kinda like trying out a parachute: They both have lifetime guarantees.


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought some gators a few years ago, & tried them out a few times to see how comfortable they were. Haven't used them since because I haven't needed to yet, but I feel safe having them on, especially when I get to hunt in AZ.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> I bought some from Cablea's for use on a hunt with AZ Predator but didn't "try them out", either. Kinda like trying out a parachute: They both have lifetime guarantees.


 Glen, I had some gators on didn't I? I am sure I did...Snake boots are the way to go...I hope Santa is reading my posts.


----------

